# Gene Rychlak attempting 1015lb Bench Press



## Arnold (Oct 17, 2005)

The Men's Show began with the amazing Gene Rychlak attempting to break his Bench Press Record of 1004 lbs. Trying for an astounding weight of 1015 lbs, Gene unfortunately was unable to complete the press.


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2005)

ouch


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2005)

Damn....he's crazy!


----------



## Platinum (Oct 17, 2005)

I can not even imagine how it would feel having that much weight on your body. Crazy son of a bitch...


----------



## Mudge (Oct 17, 2005)

No kidding, 600 weighs a damn lost much less over a grand   That might set him back a bit, I know it didn't take much to make my wrists hurt for weeks on end.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 17, 2005)

Just look at what's happened to his right arm. Bet that'll hurt in the morning


----------



## P-funk (Oct 17, 2005)

any word on his status?  what web page did this come off of?  I know he was taken out on a stretcher that evening.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 17, 2005)

After the lift emcee "triple H" Goes... That was a great attempt...  Back to you...

And the other emcee is like "doesn't Gene want to comment on the lift?"

So Triple H is like... "No, Gene dosn't feel like commenting, he just had 1050 pounds crush his spleen, BACK TO YOU!"


----------



## musclepump (Oct 17, 2005)

Ouch!


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> After the lift emcee "triple H" Goes... That was a great attempt...  Back to you...
> 
> And the other emcee is like "doesn't Gene want to comment on the lift?"
> 
> So Triple H is like... "No, Gene dosn't feel like commenting, he just had 1050 pounds crush his spleen, BACK TO YOU!"


 yeahh they thought he was going to make a second attempt


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 17, 2005)

I think his suit of armor protected him.  

I think what jinxed him was that he wasn't wearing his patented orange flame hat/suit combo like in his other lifts.

Hope he is ok, though.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 17, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I think his suit of armor protected him.
> 
> I think what jinxed him was that he wasn't wearing his patented orange flame hat/suit combo like in his other lifts.
> 
> Hope he is ok, though.


He didn't need it, his hair was died in a faded flame color schemed mohawk -


----------



## Mista (Oct 17, 2005)

Props for trying


----------



## Arnold (Oct 18, 2005)

they said he already holds the bench press record of 1,005 lbs.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 18, 2005)

When you watch the video, you hear a major crunch as he drops the bar on his ribs. Very nasty.

Edit: Wrong video. I was watching this one: http://media.ebaumsworld.com/weightcrush.wmv


----------



## P-funk (Oct 18, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> When you watch the video, you hear a major crunch as he drops the bar on his ribs. Very nasty.




can you post a link to it?


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 18, 2005)

Wrong video: http://media.ebaumsworld.com/weightcrush.wmv


----------



## P-funk (Oct 18, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Wrong video: http://media.ebaumsworld.com/weightcrush.wmv




yea, that one is old (from last year).....Still pretty disgusting though.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 18, 2005)

I had never seen that one.  Does he break his ribs everytiime he fails an attempt?  That has got to suck.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 18, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> He didn't need it, his hair was died in a faded flame color schemed mohawk -




He looks a little like the Hamburglar in that 1st pic.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 18, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I had never seen that one.  Does he break his ribs everytiime he fails an attempt?  That has got to suck.




they guy in that video above didn't break his ribs (at least I don't think so?).  He did come back on his next attept and bench something like 70lbs more than that one that crushed him.  It looks like that slipped out of his hand more than he wasn't strong enough to get it moving.  I think with gene's attempt the weight just owned him.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 18, 2005)

you mean pwn3d him.  how the studying going?  I am retaining so much more this time through, gonna start and finish plyo section tonight.  When is your seminar?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 18, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> you mean pwn3d him.  how the studying going?  I am retaining so much more this time through, gonna start and finish plyo section tonight.  When is your seminar?




seminar is the weekend before thanksgiving.  I need to really get my studying into second gear now.  I am retaining a good amount but I want to be able to go through the material two times hopefully before the test.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 18, 2005)

Where you at?  The info really flies once you get into the stretching/resistance training sections because it is so interesting.  That is why I am thinking of taking some of the earlier chapters online, I don't think I could read some of that shit a 3rd time.

I have a real grip on what I think they will be asking now that I have gone through the second time so I will just study that once I finish the book.  The 7 keys to program design will be hammered hard I bet as will each component.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 18, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Where you at?  The info really flies once you get into the stretching/resistance training sections because it is so interesting.  That is why I am thinking of taking some of the earlier chapters online, I don't think I could read some of that shit a 3rd time.
> 
> I have a real grip on what I think they will be asking now that I have gone through the second time so I will just study that once I finish the book.  The 7 keys to program design will be hammered hard I bet as will each component.




I am at ch. 13, about half way through the text.  I took the online quiz you sent.  didn't do as bad as I expected to.  I missed some questions that were from chapters I didn't yet get to so I don't feel bad about that and the others I missed were because I didn't read the entire question or answer properly (ADD).  

I can't wait to get to program design.  I am sick of the dam A band and Hzone already.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 18, 2005)

Program design was great, I actually think that is the best laid out chapter.  Funny thing is the first time through I skipped all that psychology/nutrition/obesity bullshit and went right to program design.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 18, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Program design was great, I actually think that is the best laid out chapter.  Funny thing is the first time through I skipped all that psychology/nutrition/obesity bullshit and went right to program design.




If I didn't have to study for the test I would have done the same thing.


----------



## david (Oct 18, 2005)

I just saw this video and I feel very faint!!!!


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 18, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Wrong video: http://media.ebaumsworld.com/weightcrush.wmv


 
  PL are fucking crazy!


----------



## CancerNV (Oct 20, 2005)

How does that happen when you have 4 huge spotter with you?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 20, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> How does that happen when you have 4 huge spotter with you?




the spotters don't touch the bar unless you are pushing against it and a downward motion of the bar starts to occur and the head spotter will give the signal to lift the bar off the person.  If the bar drops or you loose control it is going to come down to fast for anyone to catch it to save you (especially when it is a shit ton of weight like these guys use.).


----------



## P-funk (Oct 20, 2005)

here is the story and the video...

gene at the olympia 2005


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 26, 2005)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/videos/2005/olympia_2005_benchpresscompetition.mpg


----------



## hp192003 (Oct 26, 2005)

its good that he can do a single rep with that much but its far more impressive that he can walk away nearly unhurt after that bar fell on him!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2005)

kigkinger is so fucking stupid.  how is that guy allowed on the stage there.

Best performance was Nasser who could only do 12 reps.  What a pussy.


----------



## GFR (Oct 26, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> kigkinger is so fucking stupid.  how is that guy allowed on the stage there.
> 
> Best performance was Nasser who *could only do 12 reps*.  What a pussy.


With what weight and on what exercise??


----------

